# Thinking about purchasing another dog



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

So here is my delema...

I have been thinking for quite sometime about getting another pup for my Luna to play with. She has so much energy and wants to play but the rotty will not play with her because she is old and grumpy.

Well, I wanted another mastiff to breed her with, but she is a mix of mastiff and pyrenese (could never guess that looking at her!). She wants nothing more but to be in the pen with the goats and llamas. She loves it, because she likes to play and she believes they are playing back, when in reality they are running from her. LOL! I would leave Luna out there with them, but she has the mastiff hair, and I think she would be way to cold.

Anyway, someone has been posting these "pure" pyrenese pups on a local forum here, and I was curious your opinion on them. They are so cute and fluffy!!! Although I really want a female, they have 3 males left. They are asking 250 for each one, and are willing to accept payments. They are now 10 weeks old, been vacccinated twice, and dewormed. Not sure yet, wether they have been vet checked or if the wormer and vaccs were over the counter.

Although, I never believed in leaving animals outside 100% of the time, the llamas do not care at all about protecting the goats (hint how I got kicked by one of them) and figured a playmate and guardian would be good.

I am attaching a pic of the pups. The 3 on the far right side of the pic are the boys.

Please tell me what you think. I like the one with the reddish/brown on the ears. They said that he is super sweet and so good. The pups are over 2 hours from me.

Do you think that they are purebred? Cause every purebred that i have ever seen is pure white!

Thanks
Allison


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

Well, not all purebred Pyrs are completely white. Many have badger markings like the pups in the picture. Those markings usually fade as they get older though so they look white when they are adults.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

good to know. I had never seen a pure pyrenese like these before - and I worked in vet medicine for 7 years - LOL!

I am just really not sure if I want a male.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

you can always get him fixed and that would save you the hassel of trying to keep your female from getting bred.


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

Another pup to play with will keep her from playing with the goats. males/females get along better than same sex. If you aren't going to breed, get him fixed. Our Badger, named for the coloring on his ears as a pup, was trying to hump a goat and he got fixed pronto. With his disease, that turns out to be a good thing. Our first one was not purebred and these 2 are but no papers. That doesn't matter to me, I just want them to guard the goats. And ours do. Qtip plays with her daddy and not the goats. When they were in separate areas and she was young, she tried to play with the goats.


----------



## GSFarm (Oct 6, 2007)

My female and male dog get along great even though they were introduced at a few years old. The female is relaxed and just loves to be petted and the boy is entergetic and loves to fight with me (playing of course) I think two males would have been horrible as well as two females. i bet of you waited for a while and looked more you could find a pure pup for only $75 farm-raised and all. $250 sound expensive to me.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I am glad that I am getting ya'all's input.

The reason that I did not want a male, is that I just have a preference for females. I wasn't worried about them breeding, it is just a whole preference thing.

I can't stand seeing a dog pee on the sides of my buildings or on my tires - I guess its just a weird twitch of mine.

I agree, I think I might be able to find one cheaper. It seemed like alot to me also, but I did pay 200 for my Luna, hoping they would use the money to spay mom and neuter dad (that was wishful thinking) but I also got pick of the litter and they put up with me for 4 weeks coming out every weekend playing with the pups.

With these, I will not get the luxery of that and they are 10 weeks old already, and I am "choosing" between what is left.

I think I will probobly wait - thanks all


----------



## PixieDustHollow (Oct 5, 2007)

Depending on your area and market, $260 is nothing! 
I had a UKC registered Show and Working Pyr and he was over $2,000. I didn't have goats then, but he loved my neighbor's sheep. He went on to get his Championship in Conf. under me and now lives back in Mississippi in a herd of over 300 goats that he protects with 2 females and another male. I co-owned the dog with a goat herder, I would show him until Championship and then he would go to the other co-owner to be a LGD.
Anyway, on topic.
They do look purebred, but I would be more concerned with their upbringing. Is their mom guarding goats/sheep/whatever? Are they currently with the livestock?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

the pups are not currently with livestock that I know of but both parents are LGD. The person who put up the post was a 3rd party, and they gave me the name and number to the owner, but I have not contacted yet. The pups are not registered, but I would be curious of the hips.


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

There's no way I'd get one that isn't with livestock right now and not for that money.


----------

